
ZFS, btrfs, and copy-on-write b-trees - kinetik
http://lwn.net/Articles/342892/
======
wglb
Excellent article.

Interesting how these things progress by getting complex, then a simplifying
design is found that makes the architecture simpler, or at least with fewer
"moving parts".

------
moe
This is one of the rare diamonds. Highly recommended for anyone remotely
interested in filesystems.

------
mark_h
Valerie has written a number of file-system articles for LWN, all of similar
quality.

(and LWN is really worth supporting)

------
321abc
This article has just been slashdotted:

[http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/09/08/01/0211232/A-Short-...](http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/09/08/01/0211232/A-Short-
History-of-Btrfs)

